# 2019-2020 Pro Cycling Transfers and Rumors



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently, Dumoulin wants out of Sunweb, Degenkolb is headed to Lotto and Benoot to Sunweb. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ng-sunweb-end-season-according-reports-428946


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cofidis and Total Direct Energie to become World Tour teams. Van der Poel being pursued aggressively by Katusha.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...worldtour-teams-2020-according-reports-428939


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Alaphillippe and Stybar have resigned at Quickstep. For other DQS riders, rumors are that Mas, Gilbert and Viviani may all be leaving. Mas is rumored to be going to Movistar. Gilbert is rumored to be possibly going to Lotto Soudal, however, it seems he may be willing to talk with any team that will give him leadership of the Milan-San Remo race and then be willing to work for others at any other race he goes to. He wants a shot at winning there and may not be able to get that DQS as MSR is the only monument missing from his Palmares (and there may be a long list of teams willing to give him that).

Valverde has resigned with Movistar. Racing for at least 2 more years (he's left the door slightly open to racing after that). His new contract is through 2024 and if he does retire after 2021 the most likely position he will have after that is of coach/mentor as that something he enjoys doing. Continuing with Movistar, with Valverde's contract the team now has a grand total of 3 riders signed past this season. They have stated they are not negotiating with Landa (who is linked to Bahrain-Marida). Comments by Mr Unzue leads you to believe it is very unlikely they are negotiating with Quintana. Erviti will most likely either resign or retire. He has talked about retiring the last several years and keeps coming back mostly for Valverde. Others on the team likely resigning would be Amador, Castrillo, Prades, Rojas, and possibly Fernandez (especially if he can prove he's over his injuries and regaining his form). They have said they would like to keep Carapaz (although it is rumored Sky/Ineos have offered him a large contract). Although I haven't seen anything official it appears to they have signed a rider from Lizarte for next year and may be giving him a training contract for the end of this season. However, as I said, I haven't seen anything official.

Nibali is linked to Trek.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gilbert and Degenkolb to Lotto Soudal reportedly. Campenaerts headed out. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...e-room-philippe-gilbert-john-degenkolb-429078


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Carapaz to Ineos reportedly. This not good for pro cycling in my opinion. Not only does the sport have all of the issues discussed in the other thread, but most fans aren’t interested in watching races where all of the interesting riders are on one team. They need a salary cap or something. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...reed-move-team-ineos-according-reports-431061


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Carapaz to Ineos reportedly. This not good for pro cycling in my opinion. Not only does the sport have all of the issues discussed in the other thread, but most fans aren’t interested in watching races where all of the interesting riders are on one team. They need a salary cap or something.
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...reed-move-team-ineos-according-reports-431061


Add to the list of riders Ineos is apparently trying to buy Benoot and Dumoulin.

I think the need an out and out budget cap not a salary cap. A budget cap would include any sponsor paying the salary of a rider instead of the team. It would include ALL revenue the team is using for any reason at all even if they never actually have it go through their hands. I think there also needs to be extremely stiff penalities if they go over that cap. Depending on how much would start with fines and go up to be expelled from big races. Say you go 50,000 over it's a fine, but if you go 2 million over you excluded from the monuments. Go 5 million over and you excluded from one of the Grand Tours. Go 10 million over and you get excluded from the 5 monuments AND all 3 Grand Tours. Go more than 10 million over and your license get pulled. Also I'd go with a budget cap of between 20 and 25 million as with Katusha going away only Ineos is affected by it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Add to the list of riders Ineos is apparently trying to buy Benoot and Dumoulin.
> 
> I think the need an out and out budget cap not a salary cap. A budget cap would include any sponsor paying the salary of a rider instead of the team. It would include ALL revenue the team is using for any reason at all even if they never actually have it go through their hands. I think there also needs to be extremely stiff penalities if they go over that cap. Depending on how much would start with fines and go up to be expelled from big races. Say you go 50,000 over it's a fine, but if you go 2 million over you excluded from the monuments. Go 5 million over and you excluded from one of the Grand Tours. Go 10 million over and you get excluded from the 5 monuments AND all 3 Grand Tours. Go more than 10 million over and your license get pulled. Also I'd go with a budget cap of between 20 and 25 million as with Katusha going away only Ineos is affected by it.


I don’t care how they do it, but they need to do something. I am already starting to lose interest in pro road cycling for all of the reasons we discussed. This stuff is about enough to push me over the edge. I never expected to say that. While mildly entertaining, I haven’t even been able to bring myself to watch much of the TdF this year, mostly watching highlights. The same guys and teams winning all of the time and much of the dialogue being centered around Ineos is just getting old as are the doping scandals and folding races and teams. I definitely enjoyed Strade Bianche, the Giro, Roubaix and Flanders this year, but that’s about it when I really think about it. I might just focus on watching those from now and devote my other sports related time to watching XCO MTB, F1 (even though Mercedes winning all of the time is just as boring), and mostly my own riding and skateboarding. Just tired of the same old same old. Feels like a waste of time on some level. So does RBR at this point to be honest.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I don’t care how they do it, but they need to do something. I am already starting to lose interest in pro road cycling for all of the reasons we discussed. This stuff is about enough to push me over the edge. I never expected to say that. While mildly entertaining, I haven’t even been able to bring myself to watch much of the TdF this year, mostly watching highlights. *The same guys and teams winning all of the time and much of the dialogue being centered around Ineos* is just getting old as are the doping scandals and folding races and teams. I definitely enjoyed Strade Bianche, the Giro, Roubaix and Flanders this year, but that’s about it when I really think about it. I might just focus on watching those from now and devote my other sports related time to watching XCO MTB, F1 (even though Mercedes winning all of the time is just as boring), and mostly my own riding and skateboarding. Just tired of the same old same old. Feels like a waste of time on some level. So does RBR at this point to be honest.


I don't think the results up to this point really back this up. So far we have had

Stage 1 – TTT - Team Jumbo-Visma
Stage 2 – Teunissen - Team Jumbo-Visma
Stage 3 – Alaphilippe - DQS
Stage 4 – Viviani - DQS
Stage 5 – Sagan - Bora-Hansgrohe
Stage 6 – Teuns - Bahrain-Merida
Stage 7 – Groenewegen – Team Jumbo-Visma
Stage 8 - De Gendt – Lotto Soudal
Stage 9 - Impey - Mitchelton-Scott

so that is a fair mixture of teams and riders and Jumbo-Visma can hardly be called a big budget team. 

As for transfers and Ineos, it is that time of the year where agents are all talking up their riders and in many cases they use Ineos as the threat to renegotiate more money from existing teams for their clients. It is the same even year, although IIRC, Ineos approached Caparaz well before the Giro and I guess his marketability will have increased a fair amount since then.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

coldash said:


> I don't think the results up to this point really back this up. So far we have had
> 
> Stage 1 – TTT - Team Jumbo-Visma
> Stage 2 – Teunissen - Team Jumbo-Visma
> ...


That’s all because it’s basically a little past the first week of the TdF and Ineos doesn’t even want the yellow jersey at this point. Having it would only mean that they would have to burn resources defending it. They are happy to let some other team bear that burden. They also don’t care diddly about the green jersey. That’s what you are seeing.

If you want facts, ask yourself how many TdFs and TdF build up races, Sky/Ineos have won since Cadel and BMC won in 2011? What percentage is that? And do you truly believe that Alaphilippe and a team built for one day classic races is going to hold off a team that has the luxury of having the likes of Kwiatkowski, Bernal, Poels, and Moscon acting as domestiques once the race hits the high mountains? In fact, what team can really hold them off when they are healthy and focused in a grand tour (think of Froome’s Giro victory)? Now imagine adding Carapaz and Benoot to that. That’s the point we are making.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ich-eight-riders-will-make-the-cut-335893/amp


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

I am well aware of how far thru the TdF we are and merely pointed out that so far there has been a good mix of teams and riders winning stages. In previous years, it has been less varied. The only boring part so far is the Green jersey competition - same old, same old.

I haven’t mentioned Alaphilippe as a GC contender and will in advance accept your apology for ascribing that assertion to me

You are welcome to F1. Now that is stultifyingly boring


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

coldash said:


> I am well aware of how far thru the TdF we are and merely pointed out that so far there has been a good mix of teams and riders winning stages. In previous years, it has been less varied. The only boring part so far is the Green jersey competition - same old, same old.
> 
> I haven’t mentioned Alaphilippe as a GC contender and will in advance accept your apology for ascribing that assertion to me
> 
> You are welcome to F1. Now that is stultifyingly boring


You’re funny, not intentionally, but funny nonetheless. Of course other teams are going to win stages when Ineos doesn’t want to/let’s them. What’s the point of the discussion if we aren’t discussing the ultimate goal? I think there would probably be even less room between them and the leaders if Froome was in the race to be honest. This is them with their backup quarterback, who won the whole thing last year by the way. It’s ludicrous. My apology is in the mail by the way.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> You’re funny, not intentionally, but funny nonetheless. Of course other teams are going to win stages when Ineos doesn’t want to/let’s them. What’s the point of the discussion if we aren’t discussing the ultimate goal? I think there would probably be even less room between them and the leaders if Froome was in the race to be honest. This is them with their backup quarterback, who won the whole thing last year by the way. It’s ludicrous. My apology is in the mail by the way.


Sorry, now my turn to apologize ; I thought that you were making a much more intellectually sound point than what turned out to be the reality. I don’t have access to Ineos’s new “let’s not win stages” strategy but nevertheless I am enjoying this TdF, so far and for once, the first week+ of the TdF has been better than the corresponding period of this year’s Giro


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

coldash said:


> Sorry, now my turn to apologize ; I thought that you were making a much more intellectually sound point than what turned out to be the reality. I don’t have access to Ineos’s new “let’s not win stages” strategy but nevertheless I am enjoying this TdF, so far and for once, the first week+ of the TdF has been better than the corresponding period of this year’s Giro


Ummmm.... the first sign to you that your comments are off base should have been that this isn’t the race/stage thread but the transfer rumors thread.... Seeing how you missed all of that and my attempts to redirect you in all your eagerness to prove to us all how much you know, I am just going to say read slower or you win. You choose which answer you prefer.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

I addressed the rumours aspect earlier; it always happens at this time of the year and I addressed the “same guys and teams winning” assertion with evidence that this year’s TdF has been very varied so far and Ineos have hardly been dominant e.g. Movistar won the Giro and Astana won the Dauphine. Other than using current results to provide some data, I have not discussed stages, indeed such speculation was introduced by you


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I don’t care how they do it, but they need to do something. I am already starting to lose interest in pro road cycling for all of the reasons we discussed. This stuff is about enough to push me over the edge. I never expected to say that. While mildly entertaining, I haven’t even been able to bring myself to watch much of the TdF this year, mostly watching highlights. The same guys and teams winning all of the time and much of the dialogue being centered around Ineos is just getting old as are the doping scandals and folding races and teams. I definitely enjoyed Strade Bianche, the Giro, Roubaix and Flanders this year, but that’s about it when I really think about it. I might just focus on watching those from now and devote my other sports related time to watching XCO MTB, F1 (even though Mercedes winning all of the time is just as boring), and mostly my own riding and skateboarding. Just tired of the same old same old. Feels like a waste of time on some level. So does RBR at this point to be honest.




Funny enough it's been a couple of years since we've watched F1 for that same reason. I've never been much of a TdF fan to begin with. I prefer other races. Flanders and Paris-Roubiax and now Strade Bianche are still worth watching.  For me when Valverde retires, I won't pay as much attention to pro road racing until/unless one of my friends (on social media in Spain) happen to get pro contracts and then I'll watch more specifically to cheer them on. They want to be pros, so I hope they eventually get pro contracts.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dumoulin to Jumbo Visma and Carapaz and Quintana confirmed to leave Movistar. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...in-jumbo-visma-sunweb-2020-say-sources-432325

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/unzue-confirms-that-carapaz-and-quintana-are-leaving-movistar/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday Movistar announced the re-signing of 7 of their domestiques including Amador and Oliveria. There are now rumors that Landa is likely to stay. Rumors that he changed his mind and wanted to stay started back during the Giro, but it seems that is now likely.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> Yesterday Movistar announced the re-signing of 7 of their domestiques including Amador and Oliveria. There are now rumors that Landa is likely to stay. Rumors that he changed his mind and wanted to stay started back during the Giro, but it seems that is now likely.


probably when they let him know they were gonna let Quintana leave.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

rufus said:


> probably when they let him know they were gonna let Quintana leave.


It appears it was expected Movistar wasn't going to resign Quintana. Interestingly it sounds like Movistar hasn't actually made an official renewal offer to Landa yet.

The only rider they gave any real info about who isn't re-signed yet is Erviti. They said they have given him a contract offer, but that he currently hasn't decided if he's going to retire or race yet.

It will be interesting to see what this team looks like next year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cycling's official transfer window opens August 1 | Cyclingnews.com

Viviani to Cofidis is one I didn't see coming. Still quite a few chips to fall, but as of right now, Jumbo Visma still looks like the second strongest team for GC races. I should know better than to doubt them, but I kind of feel like Quickstep might finally have let too many good racers go. CCC needs Trentin desperately.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

In a few hours the already signed contracts should start being announced as to who is going where.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

American Brandon McNulty steps up the WT with UAE Emirates.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Today we get confirmation of Landa to Bahrain-Merida.

Today also the surprise announcement Movistar signing a young British rider Gabriel Cullaigh. He seems very excited to have signed with Movistar. I don't know much about him, but he's been with Wiggin's team. Apparently he's a sprinter and norther classics rider. So he should get a lot of freedom in the northern classics and he'll always be able to go for sprint stages in races he goes to, just likely won't have much if any leadout.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Today we get confirmation of Landa to Bahrain-Merida.
> 
> Today also the surprise announcement Movistar signing a young British rider Gabriel Cullaigh. He seems very excited to have signed with Movistar. I don't know much about him, but he's been with Wiggin's team. Apparently he's a sprinter and norther classics rider. So he should get a lot of freedom in the northern classics and he'll always be able to go for sprint stages in races he goes to, just likely won't have much if any leadout.


It sounds like Landa is excited too. The guy finally gets clear GC leader status and support. At least it looks like it will be that way now. I expect Bahrain McLaren, as they will be known, to add more talent before next season though.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/mikel-landa-signs-bahrain-merida-team-leader-433703/amp


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

*Bjorn Lambrecht*

Lambrecht has died from injuries sustained in a recent race. The kid was only 22 years old. So sorry to see this. I really liked him and thought he had a bright future. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bjorg-lambrecht-dies-at-age-22/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Landa should be excited. He's going to be the GC leader there. There aren't exactly many top GC riders on the market right now, so even if they do sign more top riders, it's unlikely they'll have anyone else to challenge Landa for leadership at the Tour.

Yes, I saw that about Lambrecht as well. So very sad.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

True and with Rohan Dennis acting weird, he doesn’t have much competition currently on the roster either. They already have a few good support riders too. If they can add some elite climbing talent to that and find one or two developmental GC guys to bring along for the Giro and Vuelta, they could be off to a good start.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

UAE is clearly reloading talent. They signed another young rising star with strong TT skills today. Add that to McNulty and Pogacar and they have a nice young group to develop if they can figure out what went wrong with their last group of big signees.

Mikkel Bjerg joins McNulty in three-year deal at UAE Team Emirates – Transfer shorts | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw a report that Jasha Sutterlin is going to Sunweb for next year.


Nothing official yet, but reports are that a young Colombian, Einer Agusto Rubio Reyes, will be signing with Movistar. This is in Colombian news (so Spanish), haven't seen anything in English for this one yet. If you want to try your hand at Spanish here is where the report on this one is: https://laguiadelciclismo.com/repor...MAoWG79TJFN97TA0vlk-crwbwkWkzJInO7ncA6WE24NqQ


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar announced today they have signed Iñigo Elosegui to a 3 year contract. He was with Lizarte the past 2 seasons. This one was not a secret and was expected.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> Lambrecht has died from injuries sustained in a recent race. The kid was only 22 years old. So sorry to see this. I really liked him and thought he had a bright future.
> 
> Bjorg Lambrecht dies at age 22 | Cyclingnews.com


Wow, that's incredibly sad.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar has signed a young Swiss rider from Lotto Soudal's U-23 team, Johan Jacobs. He's more of a northern classics rider having finished 2nd at U-23 Paris-Roubiax and 7th at U-23 Flanders. I'm excited about this signing and hope they can support him in those races. With Valverde retiring in a couple of years they do need a classics rider.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dumoulin officially leaves Sunweb for Jumbo Visma.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-dumoulin-signs-for-jumbo-visma/

Do they instantly become the second best team in pro cycling now? How do you think they stack up against Ineos if Froome is ever healthy again?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gilbert officially heading (back) to Lotto Soudal.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/philippe-gilbert-joins-lotto-soudal-on-three-year-contract/


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Gilbert officially heading (back) to Lotto Soudal.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/philippe-gilbert-joins-lotto-soudal-on-three-year-contract/


Hard to believe that Philippe is 37 years old. 

Remember that one year (2011) when he just kept winning? That was awesome.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

El Scorcho said:


> Hard to believe that Philippe is 37 years old.
> 
> Remember that one year (2011) when he just kept winning? That was awesome.


That was one of my first years following pro cycling and he was virtually unstoppable in hilly one day races/stages. It was a ton of fun to watch. And 8 years later, he’s still winning monuments and has earned a new three year deal. It’s amazing really.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Gilbert was unbeatable that year.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm putting this news as it does address a few things with transfers.

Interesting story/news breaking in Spanish cycling media today. The agent that Trek and DQS blacklisted after the Sosa debacle is now blacklisted (and apparently banned) by Movistar. This also part of the reason Carapaz was removed from the Vuelta team and why a portion of current Movistar riders will not be resigned. This agent now appears to literally have only 2 WT teams who will deal with him and that is Ineos and Astana. 


Other piece of transfer news is Court Nielson to EF.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Today it's been made official that Carapaz is going to Ineos. Also official that Quintana is going to the Pro Conti team Arkea along with Anacona and his brother, Dayer.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar is definitely in an almost complete rebuilding mode. Today they announced two signing both 20 year olds. One (German) Juri Hollman, and the other (US) Matteo Jorgenson. Both signed 2 year contracts.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Movistar is definitely in an almost complete rebuilding mode. Today they announced two signing both 20 year olds. One (German) Juri Hollman, and the other (US) Matteo Jorgenson. Both signed 2 year contracts.


I hear they are the front runners to sign Rohan Dennis though (along with Dimension Data). I wonder how he fits into their long-term plans. GC or pure TT?

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/movistar-ready-sign-rohan-dennis-according-reports-439570


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, there are rumors about Dennis going to Movistar. I guess the question would be are the Canyon TT bikes going to work for him? I would guess if they sign him it would be a pure TT specialist and stage hunter. With Valverde, Enric Mas, and Soler, I don't think they much room for more GC riders. As for long term plans, who knows, as it looks like they are going with a youth movement to do a close to total rebuild of the team.

Dimension Data use BMC bikes, so that would be a draw for Dennis.

It will be interesting to see where Dennis does end up. On the Spanish boards, the idea of Dennis to Movistar appears to be a popular though, although many would like to see it, it would surprise them.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Lawson Craddock has re-signed with EF Education.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/craddock-renews-with-ef-education-first/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw that. Stetina won’t be returning to Trek apparently. It sounds like Trek actually has a plan now and it involves developing young riders, which is refreshing to see. 

Jumbo Visma and Ineos look super strong. I hope they don’t just completely dominate all season. EF is finally a competitive squad and lots of fun. I plan to follow them fairly closely next year. I am also really intrigued by the changes going on at Bahrain. They have the money and resources with McLaren involved to shoot right to the top quickly. 

Other than EF and Bahrain, I still hold out hope that Dimension Data (soon to have a new name) pulls it together. They are my heart’s favorite team, but my head cannot figure out what in the world their game plan is. Their roster is sort of a jumbled mess of mostly support pieces right now. They definitely held on to and focused on Cav and his sprint train too long.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

On Bahrain:

https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/new...-pello-bilbao-eros-capecchi-and-marco-haller/

On Trek:

https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/trek-segafredo-a-sleeping-giant-about-to-awake/

On NTT/DD:

https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/new...m-king-and-gasparotto-in-growing-2020-roster/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

It does appear that Trek may finally have a real plan in place that doesn't fully include riders who aren't good enough to be top GC riders. It'll be interesting to see how Nibali does there.
I'm happy EF is competitive again as they are a fun team to watch and cheer for.

Movistar has gone into almost total rebuild mode (along with blacklisting/banning an agent). It appears they are going to try to build a team around Enric Mas and Marc Soler, while keeping a few veteran riders to help guide the team. Although I suspect that their over reliance on Valverde may actually end up worse while he also tries to be coach/mentor/road captain/teacher to go along with team leader and race leader.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like Mathieu van der Poel could end up on Sunweb or some version of that team eventually. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/co...-with-sunweb-two-cycling-teams-is-a-bit-much/

https://www.velonews.com/2019/09/co...der-poels-murky-future-in-road-cycling_500595


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Brent Bookwalter re-signed with M-S.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a nice article on the journey of Matteo Jorgenson from Idaho to Europe and now signing with Movistar.
https://www.velonews.com/2019/10/ne...v8pSuA0uZe4rGiCZKd807-tJX25LUlJABRlGYMMBYZlVg


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

We can now add Daniele Bennati is the list of retirees. This is a link to his instagram post.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5BkXHKoRNT/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar announced they have re-signed Edu Prades and have signed young Danish time trialist Mathias Norsgaard.

They now have 8 riders 23 or younger and 12 riders 26 or younger. The average age of the team is now just under 28 years old. Obviously Valverde's age brings the average age up. They also are not done signing riders as they still have a few spots open.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like Rohan Dennis has signed with Ineos:
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rohan-dennis-signs-for-team-ineos/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

4Crawler said:


> Looks like Rohan Dennis has signed with Ineos:
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rohan-dennis-signs-for-team-ineos/


Yeah, that pretty much seems like an ideal match. Neither of them are on my list of faves, but it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar has signed two Spanish track riders Torres and Mora.


----------

